# Sticky  The Prepper's Place, from the BPH YouTube channel



## Back Pack Hack

Some of you know I have a YouTube channel, and I have a series of vid's I've posted of special interest to preppers.

I was asked to post my videos by a member here*, so I'll start with what I think is my best advice to preppers:






More vids will follow.

*I won't mention any names, but his handle here is the same as a large suburb on the north side of Dallas/FtWorth TX, and he likes to talk to a hairy, upright-walking, ape-like creature.


----------



## Slippy

Excellent!

I only follow a couple of YouToo channels, @Back Pack Hack and @AustinFromOregon . Oh, and a couple of clowns called @Denton AND @Sasquatch show but that one is only when I'm drunked up and want to feel good about myself. lain:


----------



## Denton

@Back Pack Hack didn't ask permission. He's being gracious. I demanded it. His videos need to be watched.


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## tuffy_chick_13

Yea I would watch out for that Denton guy he can be pushy about having people post stuff. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton

tuffy_chick_13 said:


> Yea I would watch out for that Denton guy he can be pushy about having people post stuff.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you flirting with me, Gorgeous? :vs_love:

Don't let @Mish know.


----------



## Sasquatch

Slippy said:


> Excellent!
> 
> I only follow a couple of YouToo channels, @Back Pack Hack and @AustinFromOregon . Oh, and a couple of clowns called @Denton AND @Sasquatch show but that one is only when I'm drunked up and want to feel good about myself. lain:


Good to know we make you feel all tingly in the right places.


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## tuffy_chick_13

Denton said:


> Are you flirting with me, Gorgeous? :vs_love:
> 
> Don't let @Mish know.


Uh sure lol if that's how you want to take it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton

tuffy_chick_13 said:


> Uh sure lol if that's how you want to take it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're good at defusing. :vs_clap::vs_clap::vs_clap:


----------



## Mish

tuffy_chick_13 said:


> Uh sure lol if that's how you want to take it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can borrow him. His collar and chain is by the door. Spanking works if he is being difficult.
Enjoy!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tuffy_chick_13

Mish said:


> You can borrow him. His collar and chain is by the door. Spanking works if he is being difficult.
> Enjoy!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Oh ok that could be interesting

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton

tuffy_chick_13 said:


> Oh ok that could be interesting
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm house-trained. Trust me; @Mish loves negative reinforcement. :devil:


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Slippy

Back Pack Hack said:


>


Right you are BPH!

In my opinion, you cannot have enough Hurricane Style Lanterns and a few gallons of lamp oil will last you many years! Don't forget the extra wicks and a couple of safe wall mounted steel brackets to hang the lanterns if needed!









A few from my Back Porch Collection!


----------



## Prepared One

Slippy said:


> Excellent!
> 
> I only follow a couple of YouToo channels, @Back Pack Hack and @AustinFromOregon . Oh, and a couple of clowns called @Denton AND @Sasquatch show but that one is only when I'm drunked up and want to feel good about myself. lain:


That's funny, that's all I want to do is get drunk after listening to Denton and Squatch. :vs_smirk:


----------



## Slippy

Prepared One said:


> That's funny, that's all I want to do is get drunk after listening to Denton and Squatch. :vs_smirk:


Even funnier, I have to GET DRUNK to listen to @Denton and @Sasquatch !:vs_lol:


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Sasquatch

Prepared One said:


> That's funny, that's all I want to do is get drunk after listening to Denton and Squatch. :vs_smirk:





Slippy said:


> Even funnier, I have to GET DRUNK to listen to @Denton and @Sasquatch !:vs_lol:


And even much funnier, we get drunk to do the show.


----------



## Prepared One

Sasquatch said:


> And even much funnier, we get drunk to do the show.


I KNEW IT!!!!!!! :vs_lol:


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Sasquatch

Prepared One said:


> I KNEW IT!!!!!!! :vs_lol:


What gave it away, all the slurring or burping?


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## bigwheel

We have only had Roku a month or two which gives us You Tube and You Tube TV. I will plug in these co-ordidnates to soak up some of this prepper knowledge. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Slippy

bigwheel said:


> We have only had Roku a month or two which gives us You Tube and You Tube TV. I will plug in these co-ordidnates to soak up some of this prepper knowledge. Thanks for the heads up.


Y'all be livin' large up there in Foat Wuth!

Speaking of Foat Wuth, you ain't going to the NASCAR shindig tomorrow are you?


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Mad Trapper

Back Pack Hack said:


>


That there is a 4-way lug wrench. NOT a tire iron. A good idea though.

A tire iron is use to remove the tire bead from a rim.


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Rellgar

It says the videos have been disabled by the video owner.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Rellgar said:


> It says the videos have been disabled by the video owner.


Any one in particular? They all play fine for me.


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack

Two-fer!


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Robie

Back Pack Hack said:


>


With all the steel sitting around the house, garage or basement...you BOUGHT a steel? :devil::devil::devil:


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Robie said:


> With all the steel sitting around the house, garage or basement...you BOUGHT a steel? :devil::devil::devil:


Twelve bucks. I'd spend far more than that in time alone making my own.

Besides, I'm not a metalworker.


----------



## Robie

Back Pack Hack said:


> Twelve bucks. I'd spend far more than that in time alone making my own.
> 
> Besides, I'm not a metalworker.


Just reminding you of your relentless razzing of me for buying some flint.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Robie said:


> Just reminding you of your relentless razzing of me for buying some flint.


I must be getting old. I don't remember it.


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Robie

Back Pack Hack said:


> I must be getting old. I don't remember it.


https://www.prepperforums.net/forum...lk/111933-what-your-prep-day-part-2-a-37.html


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Annie

Congrats on your awesome channel. Very prolific, too. You're workin' hard.


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Annie

Back Pack Hack said:


>


There's something I like about that yellow glow. It sort of reminds me of a summer vacation; spending the night on a porch bed and looking down at a pond on Nantucket Island. As a kid those were happy times. I don't like it all the time, but a little if it is just nice.


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## White Shadow

I have only watched the latest video on the channel so far, but nicely done. I've subscribed and will start working my way through the others.

My only suggestion is you might want to replace that ugly guy presenting the material. :vs_smirk:


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Verba Bellum

Back Pack Hack said:


> Some of you know I have a YouTube channel, and I have a series of vid's I've posted of special interest to preppers.
> 
> I was asked to post my videos by a member here*, so I'll start with what I think is my best advice to preppers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More vids will follow.
> 
> *I won't mention any names, but his handle here is the same as a large suburb on the north side of Dallas/FtWorth TX, and he likes to talk to a hairy, upright-walking, ape-like creature.


Can't see the video. seems to be unavailable


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Verba Bellum said:


> Can't see the video. seems to be unavailable


Beats me. No one has ever said anything until now. Even YouTube.


----------



## Denton

Back Pack Hack said:


> Beats me. No one has ever said anything until now. Even YouTube.


They are disabled from being viewed when embedded. Got to go to your channel.


----------



## Denton

I have no idea why but it works for me, now.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Denton said:


> I have no idea why but it works for me, now.


I changed the one Vera Bellum posted about. Going through and changing the rest.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

OK, they all have been changed. Or at least should be. So you should be able to watch them all here now.

If I missed any, let me know. TIA.

They were all capable of being embedded from the date I uploaded them all. Somehow, when YouTube changed over to their new Studio, all those before then got changed.


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Denton

Back Pack Hack said:


>


Excellent video.I especially liked the camera work when you were making the point of keeping the lid closed!


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Denton said:


> Excellent video.I especially liked the camera work when you were making the point of keeping the lid closed!


That's my biggest negative... I don't get enough different clips when making a vid. I'm doing better, but it's a lot of work.


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Denton

Back Pack Hack said:


>


This one is a must-watch.


----------



## A Watchman

Denton said:


> This one is a must-watch.


OK, but on your recommendation ... and it better be a step up from the no toilet paper vid BPH put up!


----------



## Denton

A Watchman said:


> OK, but on your recommendation ... and it better be a step up from the no toilet paper vid BPH put up!


We seem to be living in a cellphone-centric world. Ya gotta protect yourself.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

A Watchman said:


> OK, but on your recommendation ... and it better be a step up from the no toilet paper vid BPH put up!


Are you inferring that was a crappy video? :vs_sad:


----------



## Denton

Back Pack Hack said:


> Are you inferring that was a crappy video? :vs_sad:


Don't take it to heart, friend. You can't please everyone, every time.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Denton said:


> Don't take it to heart, friend. You can't please everyone, every time.


Mebbe I should flush it? :vs_blush:


----------



## Denton

Back Pack Hack said:


> Mebbe I should flush it? :vs_blush:


That was a crappy joke! :vs_laugh:


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Denton said:


> That was a crappy joke! :vs_laugh:


A real pisser? :vs_smirk:


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Hemi45

Just seeing this thread today - great channel you have there, my man!


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## AquaHull

I'm moving forward in reverse order watching these videos during my time off.


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Old SF Guy

Back Pack Hack said:


>


I've always done the shoe sweep method, but I like your way better, especially as my knees get worse and worse..


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## stevekozak

Old SF Guy said:


> I've always done the shoe sweep method, but I like your way better, especially as my knees get worse and worse..


BPH, do you do a lot of backpacking these days? I noticed you seemed out of breath in this video. I like the idea of your broom.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

stevekozak said:


> BPH, do you do a lot of backpacking these days? I noticed you seemed out of breath in this video. I like the idea of your broom.


Hard to do any backpacking 'these days' when everything is closed.

Two reasons I'm out of breath. 1. The microphone is just inches from my face. and 2. Because I push myself too fast. I want to get out, take the raw footage, get it done, then head home to start editing. Making videos isn't as easy as it looks. That 3-minute video took about 3 hours to locate, set up, stage, shoot, and go home. This doesn't include storyboarding, planning, editing and uploading the final production.

To take one scene, I first have to find a suitable location. One that doesn't have a distracting background, in a spot where that's not Grand Central Station, and far away from any noise sources. I need to set up the camera, compose, focus, check white balance etc. I have to stage the scene, literally using my 'props'. I have to wire myself up for audio... clip on the mic, plug it in, snake the wire down my shirt so the recorder is in my pocket. I then hit the record button on both the recorder and camera, perform a synch check (remember clapboards in the old movies?), then walk over to start the scene.

I have to be mindful of my surroundings.... I'm not on a controlled set. Other people might walk or drive by depending on my location. Airplanes and motorcycles in the distance will easily disrupt a simple shoot. Sometimes I fumble my 'lines' and have to start over.... it's frustrating. And once I think I've got a good 'take', I need to go back to the tripod, stop the recording of both audio and video, do a quick check to make sure it's usable and then do the whole thing over again.... for each segment.

I'm responsible for doing everything you see in every video I've done. I'm the studio owner as well as writer, producer, director, actor, sound technician, set designer, best boy, key grip, editor and promoter.

Sometimes, I'll take 15 or 20 different shots, only to find _one_ didn't turn out usable. This renders the entire project garbage unless I want to take the time and return to the same spot and do a reshoot. Or maybe there's a video or even a photo I forgot to take. I need to make sure I create it... somehow.

I probably spent about 1½ hours editing the broom video on the computer, then I could set the software to produce. But in doing so, I really can't use my computer all that much as I'm working with 4k video and that chews up about 95% of my computer's resources. So everything else really slows down. Then I need to literally do it again to convert the edited video into a format that will be much quicker for uploading to YouTube. Yeah, it's not physical work at this point, but it's still burning time. Once it's converted, I have to upload it you YouTube. There's 5 pages of this n that I need to do. Title, description, keywords, monetization, cards, telling YT it doesn't contain swear words, sex scenes, child labor, offensive material....

And all while it's uploading, I'm editing a photo I (hopefully remembered) took to make the thumbnail you see.

Yep... that 3-minute video was pretty much an all-day affair.


----------



## Old SF Guy

Back Pack Hack said:


> Hard to do any backpacking 'these days' when everything is closed.
> 
> Two reasons I'm out of breath. 1. The microphone is just inches from my face. and 2. Because I push myself too fast. I want to get out, take the raw footage, get it done, then head home to start editing. Making videos isn't as easy as it looks. That 3-minute video took about 3 hours to locate, set up, stage, shoot, and go home. This doesn't include storyboarding, planning, editing and uploading the final production.
> 
> To take one scene, I first have to find a suitable location. One that doesn't have a distracting background, in a spot where that's not Grand Central Station, and far away from any noise sources. I need to set up the camera, compose, focus, check white balance etc. I have to stage the scene, literally using my 'props'. I have to wire myself up for audio... clip on the mic, plug it in, snake the wire down my shirt so the recorder is in my pocket. I then hit the record button on both the recorder and camera, perform a synch check (remember clapboards in the old movies?), then walk over to start the scene.
> 
> I have to be mindful of my surroundings.... I'm not on a controlled set. Other people might walk or drive by depending on my location. Airplanes and motorcycles in the distance will easily disrupt a simple shoot. Sometimes I fumble my 'lines' and have to start over.... it's frustrating. And once I think I've got a good 'take', I need to go back to the tripod, stop the recording of both audio and video, do a quick check to make sure it's usable and then do the whole thing over again.... for each segment.
> 
> I'm responsible for doing everything you see in every video I've done. I'm the studio owner as well as writer, producer, director, actor, sound technician, set designer, best boy, key grip, editor and promoter.
> 
> Sometimes, I'll take 15 or 20 different shots, only to find _one_ didn't turn out usable. This renders the entire project garbage unless I want to take the time and return to the same spot and do a reshoot. Or maybe there's a video or even a photo I forgot to take. I need to make sure I create it... somehow.
> 
> I probably spent about 1½ hours editing the broom video on the computer, then I could set the software to produce. But in doing so, I really can't use my computer all that much as I'm working with 4k video and that chews up about 95% of my computer's resources. So everything else really slows down. Then I need to literally do it again to convert the edited video into a format that will be much quicker for uploading to YouTube. Yeah, it's not physical work at this point, but it's still burning time. Once it's converted, I have to upload it you YouTube. There's 5 pages of this n that I need to do. Title, description, keywords, monetization, cards, telling YT it doesn't contain swear words, sex scenes, child labor, offensive material....
> 
> And all while it's uploading, I'm editing a photo I (hopefully remembered) took to make the thumbnail you see.
> 
> Yep... that 3-minute video was pretty much an all-day affair.


AaaannnD THAT's why you don't see any OSFG videos out there on the inner web!!!!!


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## stevekozak

Back Pack Hack said:


> Hard to do any backpacking 'these days' when everything is closed.
> 
> Two reasons I'm out of breath. 1. The microphone is just inches from my face. and 2. Because I push myself too fast. I want to get out, take the raw footage, get it done, then head home to start editing. Making videos isn't as easy as it looks. That 3-minute video took about 3 hours to locate, set up, stage, shoot, and go home. This doesn't include storyboarding, planning, editing and uploading the final production.
> 
> To take one scene, I first have to find a suitable location. One that doesn't have a distracting background, in a spot where that's not Grand Central Station, and far away from any noise sources. I need to set up the camera, compose, focus, check white balance etc. I have to stage the scene, literally using my 'props'. I have to wire myself up for audio... clip on the mic, plug it in, snake the wire down my shirt so the recorder is in my pocket. I then hit the record button on both the recorder and camera, perform a synch check (remember clapboards in the old movies?), then walk over to start the scene.
> 
> I have to be mindful of my surroundings.... I'm not on a controlled set. Other people might walk or drive by depending on my location. Airplanes and motorcycles in the distance will easily disrupt a simple shoot. Sometimes I fumble my 'lines' and have to start over.... it's frustrating. And once I think I've got a good 'take', I need to go back to the tripod, stop the recording of both audio and video, do a quick check to make sure it's usable and then do the whole thing over again.... for each segment.
> 
> I'm responsible for doing everything you see in every video I've done. I'm the studio owner as well as writer, producer, director, actor, sound technician, set designer, best boy, key grip, editor and promoter.
> 
> Sometimes, I'll take 15 or 20 different shots, only to find _one_ didn't turn out usable. This renders the entire project garbage unless I want to take the time and return to the same spot and do a reshoot. Or maybe there's a video or even a photo I forgot to take. I need to make sure I create it... somehow.
> 
> I probably spent about 1½ hours editing the broom video on the computer, then I could set the software to produce. But in doing so, I really can't use my computer all that much as I'm working with 4k video and that chews up about 95% of my computer's resources. So everything else really slows down. Then I need to literally do it again to convert the edited video into a format that will be much quicker for uploading to YouTube. Yeah, it's not physical work at this point, but it's still burning time. Once it's converted, I have to upload it you YouTube. There's 5 pages of this n that I need to do. Title, description, keywords, monetization, cards, telling YT it doesn't contain swear words, sex scenes, child labor, offensive material....
> 
> And all while it's uploading, I'm editing a photo I (hopefully remembered) took to make the thumbnail you see.
> 
> Yep... that 3-minute video was pretty much an all-day affair.


I would be out of breath after all of that as well.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

stevekozak said:


> I would be out of breath after all of that as well.


The only really physical part is the shooting of the raw video. The rest is office work.


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## bigwheel

You tube also has a bunch of good movies on how to roll cigarettes for fun and profit. Thats how I learned a few things my Grand Dad didnt teach. I could twist up a passabe Bull Durham by age five..so I wasnt probably a little head of the learning curve. Cigarettes rank right up near Voidka and toilet paper on the barter scale according the cute Ruskie Lady named TG. I been charging four bucks a pack. That seems more than fair to me.


----------



## Leon

I've had a youtube channel since like 2009 what am I chopped liver lol. I'm doing it again though. gonna be some new prepper toys.


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Buttoni

Another general tip for retaining your ice frozen as long as possible for say a week-long camping trip: Freeze all the meats and contents you will be taking (that you won't need the first night) before placing them into the cooler. It's based on the "block ice lasts longer" theory. It essentially increases the size of the block of frozen ice by insulating it further. Then just defrost the package of meat you need the next day that morning. Worked for us for 20 or more years of camping back east. 

Another thing I found effective was, like you, custom made my own blocks of ice to go into the cooler. We used a high end, very large metal (I think it was 40 qt) Coleman Cooler for years camping. I used square Smart Balance margarine tubs and made essentially square blocks. Set 4 down in the bottom of the cooler. Then as they begin to melt we would spigot off that water for cold drinking water............but the separate 4 blocks of ice would then refreeze their surfaces TO each other, now forming an even larger block of ice at the bottom of the cooler. We found that this approach would have the original 4 smaller blocks, melded into one larger one over time would last an astoundingly long time. About 2 weeks on average.........seriously. Being teachers with summers off (retired now) we often took month-long car/tent camping trips driving from TX all the way to Smokies and even Maine. I know from those annual lengthy trips this approach and cooler served us well. As you say in the video, might not last for 2 weeks in other brands of coolers.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Buttoni said:


> Another general tip for retaining your ice frozen as long as possible for say a week-long camping trip: Freeze all the meats and contents you will be taking (that you won't need the first night) before placing them into the cooler. ....


Tip no. 16:


----------



## Buttoni

Yes. I was watching them in date sequence and saw you "covered that ground" in a later video after the first one. Just couldn't see a way to go back and delete my comment/post. Thanks.


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Denton

Back Pack Hack said:


>


Couldn't like on YouTube as my phone doesn't have my YouTube password so I have to offer kudos here.


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack

Seriously, YouTube? You have an issue with friggin *BAND-AIDS*?


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Denton

Back Pack Hack said:


>


 Camp grounds, neighborhoods....


----------



## Robie

Very seldom do I use my remote just exactly for the noise reason...even in a parking lot. I hit the door lock button.

I don't understand why people can't use the door lock button.


----------



## Denton

Robie said:


> Very seldom do I use my remote just exactly for the noise reason...even in a parking lot. I hit the door lock button.
> 
> I don't understand why people can't use the door lock button.


My car Honks on the second push, letting me know that the alarm is activated. I never activate it.


----------



## Mad Trapper

Denton said:


> My car Honks on the second push, letting me know that the alarm is activated. I never activate it.


My horn honks when I hit the horn . is yours 1232ed up?


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Denton

Back Pack Hack said:


>


I've never heard of the Endless Match.

I always learn from you.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Denton said:


> I've never heard of the Endless Match.
> 
> I always learn from you.


They're pretty cheesy and usually cheap. But all they need to do is work_ once_ and your butt is saved. They won't last forever (like any ferro rod won't), but for an emergency kit, a $4 firestarter is a good investment.


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## stevekozak

Back Pack Hack said:


>


You forgot your tactical paper towel tubes... :tango_face_wink:


----------



## stevekozak

Back Pack Hack said:


>


Weight rating of 350? You got to be pushing that. I note you said "when I sat up this morning". So most of your weight (however much that is) was concentrated on one point of the cot, essentially through your backside. I could see that ripping a seam. Sucks though. They don't really make them for heavy people, which is funny, as it is usually heavy people (people who would have more trouble getting up from the ground) that want camping cots. Maybe you could attach some webbing straps at key stress-points of the cot to prevent all the weight from being born by the seams in those areas?


----------



## Back Pack Hack

stevekozak said:


> Weight rating of 350? You got to be pushing that.....


If 260 is 'pushing' 350, then yes....I'm 'pushing' it.


----------



## Mad Trapper

Back Pack Hack said:


> If 260 is 'pushing' 350, then yes....I'm 'pushing' it.


I've got a girl for you!


----------



## stevekozak

Back Pack Hack said:


> If 260 is 'pushing' 350, then yes....I'm 'pushing' it.


Well, they say the camera adds some pounds... :vs_laugh:


----------



## Robie

Your ripped and replacement cots don't look like their oversized model that has a weight rating of 350 lbs.

They look more like their normal cots which have a weight rating for 300 lbs, 

You didn't mention they were oversized and corrected yourself on "king size" in the videos.

I'd say 260 is pushing 300, especially with a directed "bottom weight".

Glad the new one worked out for you.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Robie said:


> Your ripped and replacement cots don't look like their oversized model that has a weight rating of 350 lbs.


https://kamprite.com/shop/sleep/cots/kamp-rite-oversize-kwik-cot/



> Product Specifications:
> 
> Setup: 84″L x 33″W x 22″H
> Bed: 84″L x 33″W
> Weight: 23 lbs
> Capacity: 350 lbs
> Folded: 41″L x 7″W x 8″H
> Shipping: 42″L x 9″W x 8″H


----------



## Robie

Standard Kwik Cot

Product Specifications:
Setup: 79″L x 29″W x 19″H
Bed: 29″L x 79″W
Weight: 19 lbs
Capacity: 300 lbs
Folded: 39″L x 8″W x 7″H
Shipping: 40″L x 9″W x 8″H


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Robie said:


> Standard Kwik Cot
> 
> Product Specifications:
> Setup: 79″L x 29″W x 19″H
> Bed: *29″L x 79″W*
> Weight: 19 lbs
> Capacity: 300 lbs
> Folded: 39″L x 8″W x 7″H
> Shipping: 40″L x 9″W x 8″H


If that was the cot I had, the following air pad I purchased WOULD BE LARGER than the cot.(specs from the NEMO website herein referred to as Exhibit "A")



> Specs
> & Sizing
> Minimum Weight 3 lb , 0 oz / 1.36 kg
> Packed Weight 3 lb , 1 oz / 1.4 kg
> Packed Size 12.0 x 7.5 in dia / 31 x 19 cm dia
> Climate Three-Season
> R-Value 3.3
> Thickness 3.5 in
> Dimensions *80 x 30* x 3.5 in / 203 x 76 x 9 cm
> Shape Rectangular


Measurements emphasis.

I recall a rather famous criminal trial where the phrase "If it does not fit, you must acquit" came from.

Still not convinced? Here's a [redacted] screenshot of the original order (herein referred to as Exhibit "B"):









And with your permission, counselor, I'd like to enter the following into evidence (herein referred to as Exhibit "C"): A [redacted] scan of the packing slip for the replacement.









Those are my closing arguments. The defense rests, Your Honor.

.


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Megamom134

Back Pack Hack said:


>


 Just wanted to say I love your videos. I really liked the one about non portable water using containers from car washes which makes me think I might take a trip to my local car wash and see if they have any. Can't hurt to try.


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Auntie

I enjoyed that video. I sent it to my nephew I think he can use some of that information for the younger Scouts at Scout camp this summer.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Auntie said:


> I enjoyed that video. I sent it to my nephew I think he can use some of that information for the younger Scouts at Scout camp this summer.


Let us know how it works out for him!


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Auntie

It may suck to get old however, it is far better than the alternative.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

I agree... this side of the turf and flowers is better.


----------



## Denton

Back Pack Hack said:


>


"Don't ever get old; it sucks." Quote of the month!
As far as the topic, I've never given that a thought. The inside of any of my inflatable items do not befront me a bit.

Great vid, my friend!


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## One Shot

These are outstanding and great information.


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Annie

Back Pack Hack said:


> Some of you know I have a YouTube channel, and I have a series of vid's I've posted of special interest to preppers.
> 
> I was asked to post my videos by a member here*, so I'll start with what I think is my best advice to preppers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More vids will follow.
> 
> *I won't mention any names, but his handle here is the same as a large suburb on the north side of Dallas/FtWorth TX, and he likes to talk to a hairy, upright-walking, ape-like creature.


Amen. Very wise BPH



> *Hezekiah Shows Babylon His Treasures*
> 12 At that time [a]Berodach-baladan a son of Baladan, king of Babylon, sent letters and a gift to Hezekiah, for he had heard that Hezekiah had been sick. 13 Hezekiah listened to _and_ welcomed them and [[b]foolishly] showed them all his treasure house—the silver and gold and spices and precious oil and his armory and everything that was found in his treasuries. There was nothing in his house (palace) nor in all his realm that Hezekiah did not show them. 14 Then Isaiah the prophet came to King Hezekiah and said to him, “What did these men say [that would cause you to do this for them]? From where have they come to you?” Hezekiah said, “They have come from a far country, from Babylon.” 15 Isaiah said, “What have they seen in your house?” Hezekiah answered, “They have seen everything that is in my house (palace). There is nothing in my treasuries that I have not shown them.”
> 16 Then Isaiah said to Hezekiah, “Hear the word of the Lord. 17 ‘Behold, the time is coming when everything that is in your house, and that your fathers have stored up until this day, will be carried to Babylon; nothing will be left,’ says the Lord. 18 ‘And some of your sons (descendants) who will be born to you will be [c]taken away [as captives]; and they will become eunuchs in the palace of the king of Babylon.’”


Old King Hezekiah was a good king, but I think he got a little dotty during those last years he prayed for maybe.



> 19 Then Hezekiah said to Isaiah, “The word of the Lord which you have spoken is good.” For he thought, “Is it not good, if [at least] there will be peace and security in my lifetime?”


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## CC Pereira

Back Pack Hack said:


> Some of you know I have a YouTube channel, and I have a series of vid's I've posted of special interest to preppers.
> 
> I was asked to post my videos by a member here*, so I'll start with what I think is my best advice to preppers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More vids will follow.
> 
> *I won't mention any names, but his handle here is the same as a large suburb on the north side of Dallas/FtWorth TX, and he likes to talk to a hairy, upright-walking, ape-like creature.


I agree. I also have another idea that might help, especially if the cat is already out of the bag ... tell others who you don't trust that you don't have anything left because others like them already wiped you out, but you know someone else who has lots more stuff ... hehehe ... and then hand out a hit list, with the names and locations of rich people (like the Bidens, Pelosis, Clintons, Obamas, etc.) ... not all rich people, just the ones you don't like

Never let a crisis go to waste.


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## trike lady

I have a couple of packs and I had to get them out and look at the bottom.
I'm looking to get my hands on a Dietz Jupiter lantern that I had seen in one of your prior videos. I like the fact that it not only makes light but also heat.


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------

